# Broner vs Porter



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Couldn't see a thread for this all Ohio showdown...in Vegas on June 20th.

I'm picking Broner by UD. It might start competitively but as the fight goes on Adrien will neutralise Porter's aggression to win a respectably wide points decision. How do you all see it going?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad somebody finally made a poll for this fight. This is the fight of the summer for me and Errol Spence is the co main event


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I got Broner on points.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter will have problems making the catchweight. Guy is already tight at 147.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad somebody finally made a poll for this fight. This is the fight of the summer for me and Errol Spence is the co main event


Yeah, I was surprised that I couldn't find anything when I searched existing threads. A lot of fights worth watching that night. Broner/Porter, Spence/Garcia, Ward/Smith Lemieux/N'Dam


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

CW makes the difference, Broner by pts. Although I'll be supporting Porter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Yeah, I was surprised that I couldn't find anything when I searched existing threads. A lot of fights worth watching that night. Broner/Porter, Spence/Garcia, Ward/Smith Lemieux/N'Dam


yeah, I won't be going out that night :yep

This fight is interesting to me because really Porter should beat the shit out of Broner. The weight stipulations give me pause though. I heard that Porter is very well on course to make the weight right now and in good shape, while Broner is also training really hard. Mayweather even sent him Nate Jones to help him train and help with his footwork.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter is a such an athlete


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, I won't be going out that night :yep
> 
> This fight is interesting to me because really Porter should beat the shit out of Broner. The weight stipulations give me pause though. I heard that Porter is very well on course to make the weight right now and in good shape, while Broner is also training really hard. Mayweather even sent him Nate Jones to help him train and help with his footwork.


I'm not as sceptical about this catchweight as I am about others because it's not like Broner doesn't have to train hard to hit the weight himself either. Obviously Broner thinks it gives him an advantage otherwise it wouldn't be in place for the fight but it's not like he hasn't fought above that weight before. I hope people give Broner credit if he wins. Who have you got in the Lemieux/N'Dam fight?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no idea tbh but when i play this fight out in my head i can def see porter overpowering him and getting inside.

Its harder for me to see broner outboxing porter on the outside and utilizing his jab. Brook is a better fighter on the outside, stronger than broner and has a better jab.

When porter got close to brook brook would tie him up because he was very strong. I dont think broner will be as successful, and i think brooks power and outfighting ability is a big difference to broner's. Broners cement feet also would be problematic against porter. 

I keep seeing the maidana fight all over again. But im not sure how the CW will affect porter.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Porter will have problems making the catchweight. Guy is already tight at 147.


I thought so too.

Porter says weight is no problem. He used to be 165 and fights now at 147 easy, they jumped at the chance to fight at the catch weight and they can still rehydrate an extra 10 lbs.

So we will see a well conditioned Shawn Porter, I wish he puts it on AB early.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I have no idea tbh but when i play this fight out in my head i can def see porter overpowering him and getting inside.
> 
> Its harder for me to see broner outboxing porter on the outside and utilizing his jab. Brook is a better fighter on the outside, stronger than broner and has a better jab.
> 
> ...


Broner and Porter have sparred before so they know eachother quite well. From what I've seen, the sparring has only made Broner more confident which makes me think Saturday is going to be interesting. I feel Broner thinks Porter will fall into his game plan and he just might do.

People often get it twisted and try to compare Broner to elite boxers. AB ain't on that level but he's still got skills and can fight well on the outside and times his shots very well. That will cause Porter problems unless he ruffles AB up early and continues that momentum throughout.

The rounds Broner will win, I can see being quite clear. The Porter rounds will be slightly closer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm not as sceptical about this catchweight as I am about others because it's not like Broner doesn't have to train hard to hit the weight himself either. Obviously Broner thinks it gives him an advantage otherwise it wouldn't be in place for the fight but it's not like he hasn't fought above that weight before. I hope people give Broner credit if he wins. Who have you got in the Lemieux/N'Dam fight?


yeah I got you on that. They'll always be people crying or laughing(if he loses) after a Broner fight.

for Lemieux and N'Dam, that's a really, really good fight. David has improved a lot since his losses and could possibly put on a more competitive Fernando Guerrero type performance. But N'Dam is a really good boxer with good movement and he had enough power to drop Curtis Stevens.

That's tough to call really. I think the old David would have possibly dropped N'Dam early on and then gassed later, but his stamina looked pretty good vs Rosado and he can pressure you much better than Curtis Stevens. I'd pick Lemuiex


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I have no idea tbh but when i play this fight out in my head i can def see porter overpowering him and getting inside.
> 
> Its harder for me to see broner outboxing porter on the outside and utilizing his jab. Brook is a better fighter on the outside, stronger than broner and has a better jab.
> 
> ...


You're suffering from B.F.S (blueprint flashback syndrome). You're having difficulty imagining Broner not getting Chino'd again. Seriously though, Porter has got that power and it would be a shame if, at the weigh in, it looks like that power has diminished significantly. I disagree that Broner won't tie Porter up though. I definitely think Broner's more cautious since the Maidana loss (I'm pretty sure he said something to this affect immediately after the Molina fight although I could be wrong). If things get hairy I can see Broner clinching a fair bit. Broner does often have cement feet but he's not an immobile fighter. He has fast hands too.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I feel Broner thinks Porter will fall into his game plan and he just might do.
> 
> People often get it twisted and try to compare Broner to elite boxers. AB ain't on that level but he's still got skills and can fight well on the outside and times his shots very well. That will cause Porter problems unless he ruffles AB up early and continues that momentum throughout.


This fight is so dependant on how often porter will hurt broner. I definitely see porter roughing him up early.

Ab has good timing sure and hes got a nice jab with good creative combo punching but i dont really think he will have as much success as brook with the jab and 1-2.

Few fighters can deal with porter's lunge and vicious attack. I think Broner will have to stand his ground at certain points to get porters respect. Like i said broner's cement feet and defensive flaws against unorthodox punches will be his undoing. De leon maidana quintero and taylor all showed that looping punches on the inside can do the job against broner.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

gotta pick against AB this time. im going with my gut like i should have did with the maidana fight . Broners matchmaking sucks hes either fighting dudes that hes not ready for or guys that he beats easy. hes not connecting the dots. he was on a good path up until after the Demarco fight when he started weight jumping. after the Maidana loss it seems he was back on the right path after beating taylor and molina now hes overstepping again with Porter. he should be fighting guys in his division. oh well, if AB wins then he's alot better than i thought. AB gives a competitive fight but gets outworked..


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> You're suffering from B.F.S (blueprint flashback syndrome). You're having difficulty imagining Broner not getting Chino'd again.


I am actually leaning towards porter for that reason. 


Kurushi said:


> Seriously though, Porter has got that power and it would be a shame if, at the weigh in, it looks like that power has diminished significantly. I disagree that Broner won't tie Porter up though. I definitely think Broner's more cautious since the Maidana loss (I'm pretty sure he said something to this affect immediately after the Molina fight although I could be wrong). If things get hairy I can see Broner clinching a fair bit. Broner does often have cement feet but he's not an immobile fighter. He has fast hands too.


Im keeping the CW in mind for sure. Broner stands in the pocket too much and you say hes been more cautious since losing to maidana, but against who? Molina who wasnt shit, taylor who roughed him up and exposed the same flaws, and molina who wasnt very good.

I just think broner wont have as much success clinching/outfighting as brook. Hes not as strong or as skilled and he doesnt have as good of a jab.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I got you on that. They'll always be people crying or laughing(if he loses) after a Broner fight.
> 
> for Lemieux and N'Dam, that's a really, really good fight. David has improved a lot since his losses and could possibly put on a more competitive Fernando Guerrero type performance. But N'Dam is a really good boxer with good movement and he had enough power to drop Curtis Stevens.
> 
> That's tough to call really. I think the old David would have possibly dropped N'Dam early on and then gassed later, but his stamina looked pretty good vs Rosado and he can pressure you much better than Curtis Stevens. I'd pick Lemuiex


I'm picking Lemieux too. Maybe even by late stoppage. I think it'll be an impressive win where he'll show evidence of maturity. The following day there'll be threads like "Lemieux vs. GGG?"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm picking Lemieux too. Maybe even by late stoppage. I think it'll be an impressive win where he'll show evidence of maturity. The following day there'll be threads like "Lemieux vs. GGG?"


lol yeah that's pretty dead on actually.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Im keeping the CW in mind for sure. Broner stands in the pocket too much and you say hes been more cautious since losing to maidana, but against who? Molina who wasnt shit, taylor who roughed him up and exposed the same flaws, and molina who wasnt very good.
> 
> I just think broner wont have as much success clinching/outfighting as brook. Hes not as strong or as skilled and he doesnt have as good of a jab.


Some fair points there. Broner won't be as good at neutralising Porter as Brook was. He doesn't have a chocolate brownie either so he won't get Porter's respect as much which makes it more interesting. The Brook/Porter fight was messy for long periods of time though. Porter isn't a particularly creative fighter. He's not that difficult to hit. It's easy to say Molina wasn't shit in hindsight. A lot of people chose him to 'Chino' Broner though before the fight happened. Molina and Taylor might not be great evidence to present as proof of Broner's developments but I also think that people forget about Broner's ability to recuperate in the Maidana fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I know people want it to be true, but Maidana and Porter fight nothing alike.
Also the power that Porter has is overrated compared to Maidana.
Porter is a accumulation guy and gets touched far too much because of his defensive laxness, on top of his footwork being relatively poor.

I do think this is a fight that will show if Broner has improved and stepped his game up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner needs room. When somebody sticks it to him he always looked bad. Look at the Taylor fight, even Molina at times or the best example Maidana. Broner is a bully who likes to be in control. When he dont has control over his opponent and his opponent dares to get close and land good punches Broner never looked good. He then goes in to a shell a bit.
I think this could look like the Maidana fight... but really depends how well Porter can make the weight. This wont be easy for him at all.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Molina at no time in their fight was effective?
Taylor was successful being busy IMHO, more than being on his chest, it was on the inside that AB actually started hurting him to the body which is what made him pull out when he was caught with that uppercut and dropped.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Molina at no time in their fight was effective?
> Taylor was successful being busy IMHO, more than being on his chest, it was on the inside that AB actually started hurting him to the body which is what made him pull out when he was caught with that uppercut and dropped.


 Thats what I mean. Be busy or get close. Broner doesnt like that. If you dare to throw punches at him he tends to go in to a shell. He actually isnt a good counter puncher. He just covers up most of the time.
Hell even Paulie had some good moments only because he was busy.
Porter will get close and will throw many punches.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *I know people want it to be true, but Maidana and Porter fight nothing alike.*
> Also the power that Porter has is overrated compared to Maidana.
> Porter is a accumulation guy and gets touched far too much because of his defensive laxness, on top of his footwork being relatively poor.
> 
> I do think this is a fight that will show if Broner has improved and stepped his game up.


This is worth pointing out. Not "will Broner be as good as Brook facing Porter" but "will Porter be as good as Maidana facing Broner". I guess time will tell if the cw has an effect on Porter. I think the fight will play out differently to the Brook/Porter fight though. It'll be more exciting for the first half of the fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Thats what I mean. Be busy or get close. Broner doesnt like that. If you dare to throw punches at him he tends to go in to a shell. He actually isnt a good counter puncher. He just covers up most of the time.
> Hell even Paulie had some good moments only because he was busy.
> Porter will get close and will throw many punches.


I think he is actually a pretty decent counter puncher, its just like you said sometimes when the pressure is coming he will opt to just cover up instead of throwing with them. It seems he si trying to come out of that and take advantage of his speed and throw with them, but we will see.

As for Porter, I don't see him as a very busy fighter, he fights in spurts he isn't in your chest all day and night, and he is really wide. I think the best place for AB to fight him is on the inside and banging his body. We shall see though its a 60/40 fight in AB's favor in my opinion. If he struggles I think he has hit his ceiling. If he can show new wrinkles and growth I think he wins in a dominant fashion and possibly by KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Thats what I mean. Be busy or get close. Broner doesnt like that. If you dare to throw punches at him he tends to go in to a shell. He actually isnt a good counter puncher. He just covers up most of the time.
> Hell even Paulie had some good moments only because he was busy.
> Porter will get close and will throw many punches.


naw, Broner actually is pretty good at counterpunching I'd say. Sometimes I'll rewatch his fights and forget how good his timing is. He just doesn't do it enough. That's another problem with Broner. He looks elite whenever he's punching, but super ordinary when he's not. Then he'll go into funks where he doesn't throw enough


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> naw, Broner actually is pretty good at counterpunching I'd say. Sometimes I'll rewatch his fights and forget how good his timing is. He just doesn't do it enough. That's another problem with Broner. He looks elite whenever he's punching, but super ordinary when he's not. Then he'll go into funks where he doesn't throw enough


He didnt throw many effective counter punches against Maidana. All in all he doesnt even throw many punches. Sure at times he counters you. But every fighter can do that the question is if he is effective doing it. And he wasnt at all against Maidana. These slaps where technically very bad. Broner is better when he has room and enough time to make decisions. Not when a guy gets close and throws punches. He will throw a few left hooks but as I said many times these hooks arent more than slaps.
Where was his good counter punching against Maidana or Paulie?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He didnt throw many effective counter punches against Maidana. All in all he doesnt even throw many punches. Sure at times he counters you. But every fighter can do that the question is if he is effective doing it. And he wasnt at all against Maidana. These slaps where technically very bad. Broner is better when he has room and enough time to make decisions. Not when a guy gets close and throws punches. He will throw a few left hooks but as I said many times these hooks arent more than slaps.
> Where was his good counter punching against Maidana or Paulie?


Broner countered the hell out of Paulie :huh: Paulie would throw that jab and Broner countered of it with his right hand consistently. Then he'd roll Paulie's right hand and counter and catch Paulie's hook and come back with the uppercut. You must have not watched the fight in a while

He shelled up too much at first vs Maidana and didn't counter much because of Maidana's aggression and him having Broner off balanced. He came on pretty well later in the fight and hurt Maidana more than Mayweather did.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner countered the hell out of Paulie :huh: Paulie would throw that jab and Broner countered of it with his right hand consistently. Then he'd roll Paulie's right hand and counter and catch Paulie's hook and come back with the uppercut. *You must have not watched the fight in a while*
> 
> He shelled up too much at first vs Maidana and didn't counter much because of Maidana's aggression and him having Broner off balanced. He came on pretty well later in the fight and hurt Maidana more than Mayweather did.


Yeah I dindt. I just remember Broner shelling up for the most time when Paulie threw punches making stuipid faces. And showing that stiff shoulder roll defence. His counter punching probably wasnt impressive enough for me to remember.:deal
Maybe I will watch the fight again. But not sure... wasnt a fight on a high level. Especially Paulies pitty arm punch combos where annoying.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner is just lazy enough to not make Porter feel those extra three pounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner countered the hell out of Paulie :huh: Paulie would throw that jab and Broner countered of it with his right hand consistently. Then he'd roll Paulie's right hand and counter and catch Paulie's hook and come back with the uppercut. You must have not watched the fight in a while
> 
> He shelled up too much at first vs Maidana and didn't counter much because of Maidana's aggression and him having Broner off balanced. He came on pretty well later in the fight and hurt Maidana more than Mayweather did.


100% correct.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Porter is at least at 80% he destroys Broner, if he doesnt stop him then he 12-0's him

Broner can only dodge the first punch you throw in 2's and 3's he always gets caught, the couple of times Molina did it he had success

Porter is a beast, Brook has legit power and still couldnt get him to slow down, if this was at 147 it wouldnt be a question of who wins it would be if Porter stops him or not but Porter is huge he might be drained

Broner is not that good at all, Porter should bully him


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Think Broner takes it, rooting for Porter though. Nothing against Broner but just like Porter's style better


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If Porter is at least at 80% he destroys Broner, if he doesnt stop him then he 12-0's him
> 
> Broner can only dodge the first punch you throw in 2's and 3's he always gets caught, the couple of times Molina did it he had success
> 
> ...


Brook stiffened Porter's legs at the end of the 1st round


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> Brook stiffened Porter's legs at the end of the 1st round


Exactly, and Porter still came forward every single round of the fight


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Currently the poll stands at 50/50 with the Porter backers split on how Shawn wins.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter is just made of something that Broner does not have.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ehh... this is one where it all comes down to weight. At least I knew Cotto was on another level compared to Geale and didn't need the catchweight. Here, Broner definitely needs the catchweight, and I believe Porter to be the superior fighter. Just Porter is a big, buff welterweight. I'm not sure if he's going to come in drained to all hell with the stipulations.

For any betters, I don't think this is a good fight to bet real money on. Porter is the superior fighter, but he can come into the fight lethargic.

I agree with what @A.C.S says. Even an 80% Porter defeats Broner. I just wonder if he's going to be near 80% after the drainage.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Exactly, and Porter still came forward every single round of the fight


and landed nothing of note for 12 rounds. Porter has to come forward because his skills on the outside are garbage.

Brook was peppering him with the jab all night long and the last dude he fought was catching him coming in too before his leg gave out. Porter is only impressive over someone he can completely overwhelm physically and I just don't see that being the case against Broner even if it was at 147


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> and landed nothing of note for 12 rounds. Porter has to come forward because his skills on the outside are garbage.
> 
> Brook was peppering him with the jab all night long and the last dude he fought was catching him coming in too before his leg gave out. Porter is only impressive over someone he can completely overwhelm physically and I just don't see that being the case against Broner even if it was at 147


Brook is a fucking big, strong welterweight. I think he's both bigger and stronger than Porter. Hell, he easily got the better of Porter in the clinch, and Porter is extremely hard to keep down in the clinch. Watch how Malignaggi tried. I don't think Broner is as strong as Brook, and he's ultimately inferior to Brook on the outside. Porter takes this, but it depends on how the catchweight treats him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> and landed nothing of note for 12 rounds. Porter has to come forward because his skills on the outside are garbage.
> 
> Brook was peppering him with the jab all night long and the last dude he fought was catching him coming in too before his leg gave out. Porter is only impressive over someone he can completely overwhelm physically and I just don't see that being the case against Broner even if it was at 147


logic 100% correct


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

If Porter stops Broner people will want to see him fight Floyd. Talk about motivation for Porter.

If Broner wins, people will want him against Khan maybe. 

Motivation may be the key in this fight. I wish the fight was this weekend!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Team Porter is extremely confident


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Team Porter is extremely confident


Nice to see the confidence but Kenny seems to have forgotten that Shawn did his own fair share of holding in the Brook fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Team Porter is extremely confident.


Sounded more than a little bitter and delusional, in all honesty.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> and landed nothing of note for 12 rounds. Porter has to come forward because his skills on the outside are garbage.
> 
> Brook was peppering him with the jab all night long and the last dude he fought was catching him coming in too before his leg gave out. Porter is only impressive over someone he can completely overwhelm physically and I just don't see that being the case against Broner even if it was at 147


Your picking Broner who is B class? 1 month ban bet?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Sounded more than a little bitter and delusional, in all honesty.


ignore the parts about Kell Brook vs Porter :smile


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It's a great fight but I can't help have a change of heart about Porter since the Kell Brook fight. This seems like a terribly risky move for Porter at this stage but it's definitely a winnable fight.

Dat rehydration clause though...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ignore the parts about Kell Brook vs Porter :smile


Thing is though, if he's that blinkered over one thing, he can be the same about something else. I hope for his sake they've not overlooked Broner.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Sounded more than a little bitter and delusional, in all honesty.


i dont know if its shawn or his dad but, yes, something off with these guys.

i remember kenny porter allowing kell brook to watch shawn spar and work out. i know most things are broken down on tape footage but still brook was not some gatekeeper

probably not as bad as broner getting detained in las vegas last month while presumably drunk trying to get into a nightclub but nevertheless not good.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont know if its shawn or his dad but, yes, something off with these guys.
> 
> i remember kenny porter allowing kell brook to watch shawn spar and work out. i know most things are broken down on tape footage but still brook was not some gatekeeper
> 
> probably not as bad as broner getting detained in las vegas last month while presumably drunk trying to get into a nightclub but nevertheless not good.


It seems like snr might be a bit domineering. I may be wrong though. Living through his son's accomplishments, as it were. As for Broner...arrogance is his worst enemy I think.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> Thing is though, if he's that blinkered over one thing, he can be the same about something else. I hope for his sake they've not overlooked Broner.


good point actually. I liked the confidence from the point of view with the catchweight. If they were really struggling with it, idk if I'd hear him this confident. But like you said, he could be overlooking Broner


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner ud 

I'm putting money on it


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It's a great fight but I can't help have a change of heart about Porter since the Kell Brook fight. This seems like a terribly risky move for Porter at this stage but it's definitely a winnable fight.
> 
> Dat rehydration clause though...


The 10lb rehydration clause?

The same stipulation has been applied in Porter's last 3 fights as it's an IBF regulation so that not a problem at all for him in this fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It's a great fight but I can't help have a change of heart about Porter since the Kell Brook fight. This seems like a terribly risky move for Porter at this stage but it's definitely a winnable fight.
> 
> Dat rehydration clause though...


rehydration clause is the most bitch move by ABOUT BILLIONS. Such a child this guy. Hope Porter puts him away and ends his annoying career - which a KO/TKO loss would do


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> The 10lb rehydration clause?
> 
> The same stipulation has been applied in Porter's last 3 fights as it's an IBF regulation so that not a problem at all for him in this fight.


Not aware of this, but odd if true. Why would one organization have different rules than any other? These different belt organizations are such a sham


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> rehydration clause is the most bitch move by ABOUT BILLIONS. Such a child this guy. Hope Porter puts him away and ends his annoying career - which a KO/TKO loss would do


It's a catchweight as well...


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I.think porter is going to out work him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> The 10lb rehydration clause?
> 
> The same stipulation has been applied in Porter's last 3 fights as it's an IBF regulation so that not a problem at all for him in this fight.


that changes a lot if Porter has done this before


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayweather giving Broner tips


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awwww how nice of sweet Floydie...helping the ultimate flomo atsch

Srsly hope Porter gives him the work. Funniest outcome would be Porter annihilating Broner and then getting the 9/12 fight date...:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'll post this here as well.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=898894913486174


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'll post this here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was using his feet TOO MUCH to simulate Broner, but he got Porter down well. He even mimicked Porter's double jab pretty damn well too.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Porter is a such an athlete


That's an intense trainer. Not necessarily mean but very demanding. Seems like a wise dude.

It's a bit disconcerting that Porter can't seem to mirror what he wants in terms of upper body movement though. He says "want me to be you? want me to do what you should be doing?" And he gets into a smooth side to side feinting rhythm to keep the opponent guessing. Meanwhile Porter just hops up and down standing straight up. I think this is why he was there to be hit by Brook. A lot of people were impressed by Brook but I was more unimpressed by Porter's lack of defense for straights and creativity getting to the inside. Porter's prep work looked just as beastly before the Brook fight, but he smothered his own work. Those nice lateral body punching drills take for granted that Porter already get inside, there's no set up for getting there like a conventional infighter would. "Leaping left hook" is like the only path he knows. I don't think Broner is necessarily someone to exploit that, I'm just observing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Seriously intriguing match up that's hard to predict. Both are kinda limited and rely too much on athletecism/strength to win fights. Niether seem able to adapt on the fly or get creative. I think Porter is made of harder stuff and wants it more so I'm going for him. His workrate and smothering will take Broner out of his comfort zone like Maidana did. Broner wont know what the fuck to do if he can't keep Porter at a distance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That's an intense trainer. Not necessarily mean but very demanding. Seems like a wise dude.
> 
> It's a bit disconcerting that Porter can't seem to mirror what he wants in terms of upper body movement though. He says "want me to be you? want me to do what you should be doing?" And he gets into a smooth side to side feinting rhythm to keep the opponent guessing. Meanwhile Porter just hops up and down standing straight up. I think this is why he was there to be hit by Brook. A lot of people were impressed by Brook but I was more unimpressed by Porter's lack of defense for straights and creativity getting to the inside. Porter's prep work looked just as beastly before the Brook fight, but he smothered his own work. Those nice lateral body punching drills take for granted that Porter already get inside, there's no set up for getting there like a conventional infighter would. "Leaping left hook" is like the only path he knows. I don't think Broner is necessarily someone to exploit that, I'm just observing.


good point. I love watching Kenny and Shawn working together and you just know that's why he's such a workhorse in the ring. I noticed that as well though about the head movement though. I see they're trying to correct it, so that's a good thing at least. I wish we saw more of the things they're drilling apply in his fights


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Porter by decision


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL @ Porter and his dad.
This dude had Porter doing that blind fold shit.
Looks great to the media and casuals, but does absolutely nothing with regard to making him more effective in the ring.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner vs mayweather in September. 
@bballchump11

Who you got. Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Broner vs mayweather in September.
> @bballchump11
> 
> Who you got. Lol


lol Mayweather 120-108

And this is very significant. Weeks has a very relaxed reffing style. Will he allow Broner to hold too much without taking a point away and push Porter with his forearms? Or will he be too slow to break the clinches and allow Porter to swing away in the clinches?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609029138385674240


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Intriguing matchup, I'm slightly leaning towards Porter to overpower Broner and win on points.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Your picking Broner who is B class? 1 month ban bet?


ban bets are dumb imo, down for an avatar one though


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting more stoked for this fight. Seeing Porter as the favourite in this poll is making me think I'm underrating him a bit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence will steal the show :deal


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence will steal the show :deal


Spence the future :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Spence the future :deal


Yessir and you were right about the IBF rule and rehydration clause. Kenny Porter said they were at 152lbs yesterday and they have always had rehydration clauses fighting under the IBF. 




I don't think this catchweight will affect Porter as much as I previously thought


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't like Kenny as a trainer, it's going to be a downfall for Porter eventually. I'm calling it now whether it be in the Broner fight or not.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yessir and you were right about the IBF rule and rehydration clause. Kenny Porter said they were at 152lbs yesterday and they have always had rehydration clauses fighting under the IBF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's one of those animals who can make weight when the time comes. A great athlete.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Exactly, and Porter still came forward every single round of the fight


Yep, although I was disappointed with his skill level that fight (which may have more to do with the level Brook boxed at) his temperament, durabilty and professionalism were never in doubt I feel. Even though he wasn't having much success he still put in 100% and never resigned himself to defeat. I expect Broner to have a level of success in this fight but nothing as sustained as what Brook had, Porters attitude in this fight will see him win with a comfortable decision imo.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Porter the favourite in this poll and in the betting odds.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Porter the favourite in this poll and in the betting odds.


The drain must have an effect on him, he's a big dude but young so maybe it's OK.. If drain is not an issue I think porter learning from his Brook mistakes can take the lesser talented broner to deep waters and drown him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

porter fought a ten rounder at 144 four years ago 

weighed in at 146.25 for a ten rounder two and a half years ago. 

im pretty sure he and his camp know if can make 145 and if it will have any effect on his performance. 

my guess is no


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> porter fought a ten rounder at 144 four years ago
> 
> weighed in at 146.25 for a ten rounder two and a half years ago.
> 
> ...


Isn't the fight at 143? Which is the first time he is going that low but getting near four years ago.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Doc said:


> Isn't the fight at 143? Which is the first time he is going that low but getting near four years ago.


I thought I heard 144..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I thought I heard 144..


I think you are right 143 is what broners team wanted but got 144 instead.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Spence is getting a easy fight.
Garcia almost got put out by a light hitter last fight on PBC.
Spence might get the KO in 1 or 2.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia is average as fuck.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Spence is getting a easy fight.
> Garcia almost got put out by a light hitter last fight on PBC.
> Spence might get the KO in 1 or 2.


that'd still be really impressive if he did


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that'd still be really impressive if he did


Oh really.. Spence will steal show facing a bum ok. We know you love this this dude.. Relax buddy. Spence might get Mike Jones'd one of these days and you will have to keep following Spence to save face lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Oh really.. Spence will steal show facing a bum ok. We know you love this this dude.. Relax buddy. Spence might get Mike Jones'd one of these days and you will have to keep following Spence to save face lol


Chill the hell out. I was somewhat playing around. I just said that so I had an excuse to post the new video of Spence training and to remind people he's fighting.

And he has 16 fights and is making a big step up. Garcia hasn't lost in 5 years since his fight with Antonio Margarito. You may have forgot that Shawn Porter was going to fight him in his last fight until Garcia got sick. If Spence goes in there and becomes the first person to stop Garcia at this stage of his career, it'd deserve praise.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chill the hell out. I was somewhat playing around. I just said that so I had an excuse to post the new video of Spence training and to remind people he's fighting.
> 
> And he has 16 fights and is making a big step up. Garcia hasn't lost in 5 years since his fight with Antonio Margarito. You may have forgot that Shawn Porter was going to fight him in his last fight until Garcia got sick. If Spence goes in there and becomes the first person to stop Garcia at this stage of his career, it'd deserve praise.


I am chill I was playing too lol, I wasn't even being aggressive in my wording sorry if you took that way it's just funny I always see you come in Spence this Spence that..reminds me of how you were with Jones.

I seen him before he's pretty good I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia is sloppy and open. Also fairly slow. Already got dropped a few times in his career. If Spence is a world class puncher I would expect him to stop Garcia. Mainly because Garcias defence is shit and he is slow. So a guy with skill, speed and power should be able to stop him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> I am chill I was playing too lol, I wasn't even being aggressive in my wording sorry if you took that way it's just funny I always see you come in Spence this Spence that..reminds me of how you were with Jones.
> 
> I seen him before he's pretty good I'll keep an eye on him.


lol it's cool. 90% of my posts about Mike Jones was and are trolling :lol:. He was like my Nikolai Valuev, but I did recognize that he had potential. That potential never blossomed though 

For Spence though, I've been trying hard not to overrate him and anoint him as anything before he accomplishes it. I never said he'll be a HOF, but I'm sure he'll at least pick up a title and he's fun to watch 


Berliner said:


> Garcia is sloppy and open. Also fairly slow. Already got dropped a few times in his career. If Spence is a world class puncher I would expect him to stop Garcia. Mainly because Garcias defence is shit and he is slow. So a guy with skill, speed and power should be able to stop him.


and if he does, I'll be impressed just like I was with Anthony Joshua against Kevin Johnson.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and if he does, I'll be impressed just like I was with Anthony Joshua against Kevin Johnson.


 I wouldnt be. I actually EXPECT Spence to stop Garcia. So why should I be impressed when I expect Spence to do it? Same with Johnson. I expected Joshua to stop Johnson. Joshua is old and Joshua was actually the first big puncher he faced. Although I expected Johnson to go a few more rounds. So the way how he stoppage came will be impressive. Same with Spence. If he blows Garcia out early that will be impressive. A later stoppage? Not so much.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chill the hell out. I was somewhat playing around. I just said that so I had an excuse to post the new video of Spence training and to remind people he's fighting.
> 
> And he has 16 fights and is making a big step up. Garcia hasn't lost in 5 years since his fight with Antonio Margarito. You may have forgot that Shawn Porter was going to fight him in his last fight until Garcia got sick. If Spence goes in there and becomes the first person to stop Garcia at this stage of his career, it'd deserve praise.


I think Garcia lost to Prescott, he's pretty bad imo and made to order.

His chin's also on the downhill with two knockdowns in the last two. Garcia hits hard but he's so sloppy and obvious with it, I think the only way Spence can lose is if he's packing just absolute glass which he's not


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Come across this video; pretty good insight into the porter camp.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Isn't the fight at 143? Which is the first time he is going that low but getting near four years ago.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/389191-shawn-porter-to-face-adrien-broner-in-an-all-ohio-showdown

i really dont think the extra pound and a half will be a problem. broner has sparred wihth porter and claims that shawn was 160 so he knows more or less what he is getting into.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I wouldnt be. I actually EXPECT Spence to stop Garcia. So why should I be impressed when I expect Spence to do it? Same with Johnson. I expected Joshua to stop Johnson. Joshua is old and Joshua was actually the first big puncher he faced. Although I expected Johnson to go a few more rounds. So the way how he stoppage came will be impressive. Same with Spence. If he blows Garcia out early that will be impressive. A later stoppage? Not so much.


I expected Johsua to KO Johnson and was still impressed by it. If you have high standards for somebody and they meet those expectations, you can still be impressed. It's one thing to expect or project something to happen. It's a whole different thing to witness it happen



Windmiller said:


> I think Garcia lost to Prescott, he's pretty bad imo and made to order.
> 
> His chin's also on the downhill with two knockdowns in the last two. Garcia hits hard but he's so sloppy and obvious with it, I think the only way Spence can lose is if he's packing just absolute glass which he's not


I don't know why yall are making so much out of this. Spence isn't a title holder. He's fighting better competition right now than Gary Russel Jr. did before he fought Lomachenko


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is the fight Friday or Saturday? Also is it on ESPN or SHOWTIME?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Is the fight Friday or Saturday? Also is it on ESPN or SHOWTIME?


Saturday 8:30 EST on NBC


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good fight for being free


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I got Broner. Broner just has to look out for Porters leaping left hook and counter/time Porter coming in and stand his ground, don't pull out. He'll need to press and stand center ring, use his footwork or outjab/counter Porters jab. Broner can't let Porter back him up, be rough in the clinch and catch Porter with some quick short straight shots coming out of the clinch. Porter fights like a bully and Broner just needs to keep his composure, stay relaxed, stand his ground and stay behind his speed. Broner will take what he learned vs Maidana and be the more experienced, composed fighter IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Make sure to set your DVRs tomorrow for the behind the scenes show


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Is the fight Friday or Saturday? Also is it on ESPN or SHOWTIME?


Fukin retard of course it's on Saturday

atch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I dunno, I think Broner might still have too much savvy for Porter.

If he actually learned from the Maidana loss, he can easily win this.

I'm still rooting for Porter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Those side-step drills would really benefit Broner, although they seem to take their sweet time in between each time.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if broner can hurt porter. I remember Brook rocking porter a couple times during their fight, but does Broner have the power to stop porter? Molina said that broner didn't hit that hard, which is worrying for broner if he can't really hurt guys at either 140 or 147 because he relied on that power and strength at 135 against smaller guys.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Those side-step drills would really benefit Broner, although they seem to take their sweet time in between each time.


lol yeah it looking like Canelo training. I saw Floyd giving Broner a lot of tips in other videos about digging to the body and turning off. Saying if he doesn't move afterward, he'll get countered. He also showed him to move backwards and walk Porter into an uppercut


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> I wonder if broner can hurt porter. I remember Brook rocking porter a couple times during their fight, but does Broner have the power to stop porter? Molina said that broner didn't hit that hard, which is worrying for broner if he can't really hurt guys at either 140 or 147 because he relied on that power and strength at 135 against smaller guys.


If Porter isnt drained I dont think he can. Brook landed some hard clean punches wich never got Porter in "big" trouble. And Brook is a harder puncher than Broner.
Broner got stoppage wins because he was such a big guy at the lower weights. And like many other guys who drained down they dont get the stoppages in higher weights.
A stoppage win for Broner is very unlikley.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah it looking like Canelo training. I saw Floyd giving Broner a lot of tips in other videos about digging to the body and turning off. Saying if he doesn't move afterward, he'll get countered. He also showed him to move backwards and walk Porter into an uppercut


Nice that will really come in handy, Foyd's been walking Porter-types into counters his whole career.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter on points. Rooting for Abillions though


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Again, Broner will look impressive here. The 144lb weight will be a factor too.

Does anyone have a link to watch the PBC Countdown for this?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Nice that will really come in handy, Foyd's been walking Porter-types into counters his whole career.


its takes more than one camp to learn that shit and make it second nature, broner will revert to type


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter wins by decision or late tko imo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> its takes more than one camp to learn that shit and make it second nature, broner will revert to type


I still favor Porter, but Broner has a complete punch selection already, it can only help if Floyd is helping him drill when to throw those counters.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Again, Broner will look impressive here. The 144lb weight will be a factor too.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to watch the PBC Countdown for this?


+1 for link


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't decide on this one! I just think the judges will favour Broner in the closer rounds because of the accurate punching. 

Also on another note, are people actually criticising Spence for taking the Garcia fight? Probably the most ridiculous thing I've read since King Khan's outburst after Khan got knocked out by Garcia.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I can't decide on this one! I just think the judges will favour Broner in the closer rounds because of the accurate punching.
> 
> Also on another note, are people actually criticising Spence for taking the Garcia fight? Probably the most ridiculous thing I've read since King Khan's outburst after Khan got knocked out by Garcia.


Nobody is giving Spence heat, in fact nobody is talking about that fight at all, good step up for Spence imo


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610537941555806208


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610537941555806208


yeah I'm confident they'll be fine with the weight now. Kenny said that Shawn was 152lbs on June 10th. Then they've always had to have rehydration clauses since they fight for the IBF and 10lbs of rehydration is normal for them. I don't think it'll be much of an issue


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I can't decide on this one! I just think the judges will favour Broner in the closer rounds because of the accurate punching.
> 
> Also on another note, are people actually criticising Spence for taking the Garcia fight? Probably the most ridiculous thing I've read since King Khan's outburst after Khan got knocked out by Garcia.


Nobody is taking issue with ES's next fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Nobody is taking issue with ES's next fight.


check a few pages earlier


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Nobody is giving Spence heat, in fact nobody is talking about that fight at all, good step up for Spence imo


Good stuff. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Did anyone hear that Kenny Porter interview where he was talking about Porter remaining in shape throughout the last few months and still being in fight condition after May 2nd in comparison to Broner who walked into the gym after May 2 to get back into shape. 

He was stating that Shawn is never out of shape, continuously training and mentally focused on getting back onto a winning streak compared to Broner who was having his time off and wasn't necessarily focused on his conditioning. 

I don't think Porter is the type of fighter that over trains and the more I look into this fight the more I see Porter winning a close decision. I admire his hunger and determination, I haven't seen that in a fighter since Timothy Bradley. A true credit to the sport and it will all come down to who has learnt most from their loss. 

Porter is going to unsettle Broner early and disrupt his rhythm from the start. He doesn't want Broner to settle and he's going to rough him up for the whole 12 rounds. Now what is Broner's game plan? To keep Porter at bay like he did against Molina and keep the fight on the outside, I see Broner clinching a lot and using his elbow to avoid getting hit with those hooks and uppercuts on the inside HOWEVER 2 things are making me re-think whether Broner can win this fight and they are;

1) Team Porter have learnt from many things from the Brook fight and that is that excessive clinching will not be tolerated and I can see the ref penalising Broner if he continues to do that.

2) Broner's punch output, I don't feel he has the defensive skills to warrant such a low punch output and still win rounds convincingly especially against a rough and tumble guy like Porter (we all know how much judges like aggressiveness). He needs to use that ring and move around it, he's imitating 'Money' too much and really isn't using his legs which I hope is a lesson he would have learnt from his previous (not just Maidana) fights.

I think this will all come down to;
Who wants it more
Who is going to dominate the early rounds
Maybe also who the judges are and more importantly....
Who has learnt from their earlier loss. I'm slightly leaning towards Porter now.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Did anyone hear that Kenny Porter interview where he was talking about Porter remaining in shape throughout the last few months and still being in fight condition after May 2nd in comparison to Broner who walked into the gym after May 2 to get back into shape.
> 
> He was stating that Shawn is never out of shape, continuously training and mentally focused on getting back onto a winning streak compared to Broner who was having his time off and wasn't necessarily focused on his conditioning.
> 
> ...


Nothing to suggest the refs won't tolerate to much clinching. And Broner has never shown a clinch game, when he tried to clinch maidana in the early rights, he had no clue how to do it.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner will come in over the catch weight limit, no doubt about it.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Bungle said:


> Broner will come in over the catch weight limit, no doubt about it.


Bet he doesn't

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL threre is more to boxing than being in shape.
Porter seems like a good kid, unfortnately for him, his dad never taught him how to box.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Porter should win this but you never know what version of AB will show up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shawn Porter believes heâ€™ll incorporate more than one approach against Adrien Broner when they fight this Saturday in the main event of â€œPremier Boxing Championsâ€ on NBC.

â€œI think this fightâ€™s going to go everywhere. I want to dictate everything. I want to dictate the pace. I want to be the commander in the ring,â€ Porter said on a June 15 media conference call. â€œSo with that being said, weâ€™re versatile, which is great. We can box him from the outside. There will also be points where we look to move in and get very physical. Weâ€™ll take it one round at a time, obviously. Weâ€™ll look to box and weâ€™ll also look to punch and put it all together â€¦ the boxing, the punching, the pressure, the countering, all of it.â€

He looked back at how Broner handled, or didnâ€™t handle, the approach that Marcos Maidana used in defeating the brash Cincinnatian back in 2013. He also reviewed footage of fights Broner won when he was younger.

â€œWeâ€™ve taken a look at a number of his fights. Iâ€™m definitely reminding myself not to underestimate him, not to think that Iâ€™m going to come in there and do everything that Maidana did to him, and thatâ€™s it and Iâ€™ll get the win. We look to do so much more than Maidana did. But the pressure that Maidana applied the entire fight was great, was what he needed.. Weâ€™ll obviously look to do some of that,â€ Porter said.

â€œIâ€™ve also taken a look at his earlier fights where he looked really sharp and superb, just to remind myself of what he can do. There were a lot of things he didnâ€™t do against Maidana, but there were a lot of things he did do good against some of his other competitors earlier in his career. We look to do a lot of different things in this fight. Itâ€™s going to take a lot to win this one. Weâ€™re ready for it.â€

http://www.boxingscene.com/shawn-porter-plans-use-several-styles-against-broner--92379


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Very hard predicting this fight now! Kell Brook win still lingers in my mind.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm confident they'll be fine with the weight now. Kenny said that Shawn was 152lbs on June 10th. Then they've always had to have rehydration clauses since they fight for the IBF and 10lbs of rehydration is normal for them. I don't think it'll be much of an issue


The clause is normal for them while going down to 147 not 144. So its not the same and not normal for them.
Plus is it 10 pounds before the fight or in the morning? Also an important diffirence. For title fights its 10 pounds in the morning.
All in all we dont really know how he will deal with the catch weight. And its not really a suprise that he says he is going to make it "easy". he will hardly say before such an important fight that he has problems going down.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The clause is normal for them while going down to 147 not 144. So its not the same and not normal for them.
> Plus is it 10 pounds before the fight or in the morning? Also an important diffirence. For title fights its 10 pounds in the morning.
> All in all we dont really know how he will deal with the catch weight. And its not really a suprise that he says he is going to make it "easy". he will hardly say before such an important fight that he has problems going down.


Oscar Dela Hoya said going back to 147 for his fight w/ MP, that he felt great. Dawson said the weight loss was no problem, and his S&C Coach said it was not a problem. Chris Byrd said moving to LtHW was not a problem eithers.

Yeah, these guys say cutting the weight is never a problem, until the night of the fight. Then it's a new song and dance.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Very hard predicting this fight now! Kell Brook win still lingers in my mind.


broner is no kell brook though is he


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe I'm going with my heart here, but Broner doesn't fight all that well moving backwards and Porter is a very strong guy. I can see Shawn pushing Broner backwards, keeping him off balance, and winning an ugly fight.

If Porter isn't able to move Broner back, it's going to be a toss up.

One further edge, when rounds are close judges tend to score activity even when we see one guy landing cleaner shots. That could come into play here as Porter comes forward and Broner counters. Hope not, but I've seen it time and again.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Oscar Dela Hoya said going back to 147 for his fight w/ MP, that he felt great. Dawson said the weight loss was no problem, and his S&C Coach said it was not a problem. Chris Byrd said moving to LtHW was not a problem eithers.
> 
> Yeah, these guys say cutting the weight is never a problem, until the night of the fight. Then it's a new song and dance.


They all say it wont be a problem. I have never seen a fighter saying he has problems making the weight before the fight. Its probably very rare that a guy says something like that. 
We will see how Porter looks. Although I dont rate Porter that high anymore he still beats Broner imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> They all say it wont be a problem. I have never seen a fighter saying he has problems making the weight before the fight. Its probably very rare that a guy says something like that.
> We will see how Porter looks. Although I dont rate Porter that high anymore he still beats Broner imo.


And for a good reason. No fighter wants to sell his fight short, or give the fans a reason to not tune in for fear the other guy isn't 100%. I take what all fighters/boxers/promoterd with a huge grain of salt.

As much as I like Porter, and he seems like a great person, I don't rate him all that highly either. I think as long as the weight has not affected his stamina or weakens him, his swarming and pressure should keep Broner off rythm. Adversley, it does open him up a lot more to counters. But we'll see. Hoping for a good fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight and broner as an opponent should be a good barometer to what porter can do. I was surprised against Paulie and severely let down with his Brook performance his inability to adjust his attacking strategy was pitiful, although respect to never giving up but it was horrendous seeing him try the same smother tactic the full twelve rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> The clause is normal for them while going down to 147 not 144. So its not the same and not normal for them.
> Plus is it 10 pounds before the fight or in the morning? Also an important diffirence. For title fights its 10 pounds in the morning.
> All in all we dont really know how he will deal with the catch weight. And its not really a suprise that he says he is going to make it "easy". he will hardly say before such an important fight that he has problems going down.


Yeah I accounted for that and maybe he comes in at 80-90%, that should still be enough. I've listened to plenty of interviews from them and they seem fine. We knew beforehand that Dawson and Geale were affected by the weight. We knew Rios had problems making 135.
Porter probably started camp lighter than Broner


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

on the fence on this one but i lean for Porter just by the way the train. Broner seem a bit worn from in between fights partying. Style favors Broner though.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Style favors Broner though.


does it?

I think a pressure fighter with the power, strength and aggressiveness of Porter is bound to give Broner issues.

The only time we saw someone with Porter's strength and tenacity was Maidana. besides that he hasn't really fought anyone comparable to Porter.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> does it?
> 
> I think a pressure fighter with the power, strength and aggressiveness of Porter is bound to give Broner issues.
> 
> The only time we saw someone with Porter's strength and tenacity was Maidana. besides that he hasn't really fought anyone comparable to Porter.


The main reason why i think it favors Broner bc he throws straighter shots and isn't very agile to chase his opponents down. Porter will bring the fight to him. I can see Porter getting caught throwing those wide looping shots and get countered by Broner down the middle. Style may favor Broner but i don't think i can completely trust him to execute when it is needed. There are some similarities better porter and maidana, so i definitely can see Porter's workrate and aggression can give broner all he can handle. I know Porter will bring it, but i'm not sure Broner can and that is the difference for me leaning for Porter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ), Kenny said Broner was forced to take this fight also


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> broner is no kell brook though is he


I'm swinging side to side. Fair point though


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Maybe I'm going with my heart here, but Broner doesn't fight all that well moving backwards and Porter is a very strong guy. I can see Shawn pushing Broner backwards, keeping him off balance, and winning an ugly fight.
> 
> If Porter isn't able to move Broner back, it's going to be a toss up.
> 
> One further edge, when rounds are close judges tend to score activity even when we see one guy landing cleaner shots. That could come into play here as Porter comes forward and Broner counters. Hope not, but I've seen it time and again.


I agree. That is pretty much how I see this fight.

Leaning towards Showtime now.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )*, Kenny said Broner was forced to take this fight also


DAMN! Shawn's dad just clowned and exposed Broner in a very classy way LMFAO!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> The main reason why i think it favors Broner bc he throws straighter shots and isn't very agile to chase his opponents down. Porter will bring the fight to him. I can see Porter getting caught throwing those wide looping shots and get countered by Broner down the middle. Style may favor Broner but i don't think i can completely trust him to execute when it is needed. There are some similarities better porter and maidana, so i definitely can see Porter's workrate and aggression can give broner all he can handle. I know Porter will bring it, but i'm not sure Broner can and that is the difference for me leaning for Porter.


If Porter can get on the inside and rough Broner up he will steal those rounds. In contrast, if Broner can keep Porter on the outside with his jab and accurate counter punching he will steal those rounds.

I can see some rounds being close with both fighters being active during them. I feel Porter will come on much stronger in the later rounds, I don't see him gassing but neither do I see Broner utilisiing the whole ring and for that reason I think Porter will get the decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Porter will get dropped this fight and Broner will get the better of him on the inside.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610537941555806208


No Special K? :hey He could drop a dress size in two weeks if he'd got on that sooner


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I've always had a strong belief that Hard Work beats Talent.

That is why I will always root for a fighter like Timothy Bradley. Will it be the difference in this fight? We shall see. 

Also may I say 2015 - WOW! What a year already for boxing.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I've always had a strong belief that Hard Work beats Talent.
> 
> That is why I will always root for a fighter like Timothy Bradley. Will it be the difference in this fight? We shall see.
> 
> Also may I say 2015 - WOW! What a year already for boxing.


at that level it's always both not either or. Bradley is athletic and has an iron chin the only thing he lacks is one punch power and when he properly sits down on punches he isn't even that featherfisted.
Maybe Malignaggi was often a case of hard work beats talent but even he a.) always had an iron chin and b skill is also a talent 99% of all people could train their whole lives and never show the kind of skill in an actual fight that Malignaggi shows and he is also a pretty smart fighter which is also something you are (for the most part) born with


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I was discussing this earlier with my friend, but when I envision this fight and picture how both can win, for Porter to win, he needs to be himself and put on performances like he did vs Alexander. For Broner to win, he has to show me something completely new and things we haven't seen before. Maybe working with Mayweather and Nate Jones will show that transformation, but do you want to bet on that? 

And are people expecting Broner to outbox Porter from the outside? He can't dictate the distance imo. I'm wondering whether or not he'll be able to get the better in the pocket


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And are people expecting Broner to outbox Porter from the outside? He can't dictate the distance imo. I'm wondering whether or not he'll be able to get the better in the pocket


He has to do that doesn't he? Broner has advantages in speed and timing, it's important that he beats Porter to the punch and tries to use some movement. The problem is that Broner to me is never going to be a mover or a pure boxer. He is always going to be plagued by cement feet and a good swarmer/inside fighter with a high workrate will push Broner to the ropes and land on him.

there's a possibility that Porter will get sloppy and Broner will be able to catch & shoot, counter, and land the more accurate punches in between Porter's wide ass shots. but i don't know if he will be able to do that consistently for 12 rounds and not get overpowered by Porter.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I was discussing this earlier with my friend, but when I envision this fight and picture how both can win, for Porter to win, he needs to be himself and put on performances like he did vs Alexander. For Broner to win, he has to show me something completely new and things we haven't seen before. Maybe working with Mayweather and Nate Jones will show that transformation, but do you want to bet on that?
> 
> And are people expecting Broner to outbox Porter from the outside? He can't dictate the distance imo. I'm wondering whether or not he'll be able to get the better in the pocket


This is true Porter has to just be him constant pressure for 12 rounds, alot of shots will miss but some will land and Broner is hittable

Broner has to put on a masterful performance which I cant see him doing, somehow avoid getting cornered and roughed up for 12 rounds with no room for mistake, people are really overrating Broner

I just cant wait for the first round to end to see if Porter is drained or not


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

The weight is going to play a big factor. If it was at 147 Porter wins easily but at 144 I think that it will be Broner.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was discussing this earlier with my friend, but when I envision this fight and picture how both can win, for Porter to win, he needs to be himself and put on performances like he did vs Alexander. For Broner to win, he has to show me something completely new and things we haven't seen before. Maybe working with Mayweather and Nate Jones will show that transformation, but do you want to bet on that?
> 
> And are people expecting Broner to outbox Porter from the outside? He can't dictate the distance imo. I'm wondering whether or not he'll be able to get the better in the pocket


I agree and with the following posts, this is what will make the fight really close, Broner won't be able to sustain that pressure unless he shows us something new in his arsenal.

Almost forgot Andre Ward is fighting on the same night :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He has to do that doesn't he? Broner has advantages in speed and timing, it's important that he beats Porter to the punch and tries to use some movement. The problem is that Broner to me is never going to be a mover or a pure boxer. He is always going to be plagued by cement feet and a good swarmer/inside fighter with a high workrate will push Broner to the ropes and land on him.
> 
> there's a possibility that Porter will get sloppy and Broner will be able to catch & shoot, counter, and land the more accurate punches in between Porter's wide ass shots. but i don't know if he will be able to do that consistently for 12 rounds and not get overpowered by Porter.


yeah that's what he has to do and what he's planning, but I don't think anybody truly believes that Broner can stick his jab and box like he did vs Molina against Porter. Porter would rush forward with his quicker feet and strength and get to Broner. Now the question is whether Broner can counter well enough in mid and close range for me. Those counters must be hard and accurate also. Broner can't go into his shell. When Porter throws a looping shot, Broner needs to have a quicker counter ready down the middle.

When you fight flatfooted vs Porter, it's suicide, but I don't see Broner being capable of competing against him any other way.

and to @Berliner who said Broner didn't counter Paulie









He can counter very well, but needs to have his feet set. He doesn't counter the well when he's on his toes or getting pushed/rushed backwards into a shell


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> When you fight flatfooted vs Porter, it's suicide, but I don't see Broner being capable of competing against him any other way.
> 
> and to @*Berliner* who said Broner didn't counter Paulie
> 
> ...


A few gifs dont tell much. Paulie even said himself that Broner rarely throws counter punches. Wich is just true. And Paulie gave Broner these openings. These where easy shots. Broner needs the perfect opening. He was VERY sloppy in these gifs. All in all he just isnt a good counter puncher. That doesnt mean he will get a counter punch in from time to time because he is fast.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> A few gifs dont tell much. Paulie even said himself that Broner rarely throws counter punches. Wich is just true. And Paulie gave Broner these openings. These where easy shots. Broner needs the perfect opening. All in all he just isnt a good counter puncher. That doesnt mean he will get a counter punch in from time to time because he is fast.


that doesn't really disprove my point. 


bballchump11 said:


> naw, Broner actually is pretty good at counterpunching I'd say. Sometimes I'll rewatch his fights and forget how good his timing is. He just doesn't do it enough. That's another problem with Broner. He looks elite whenever he's punching, but super ordinary when he's not. Then he'll go into funks where he doesn't throw enough


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that doesn't really disprove my point.


I think if Paulie says that Broner rarely throws counter punches we can say that it is true. I mean he fought him.
My point is that Broner isnt a world class counter puncher. You seem to think that he is. So we agree to disagree.
In my opinion Broner counters way too rarely. He tends to more to shell up instead of countering. Thats why he basically loses rounds. People throw punches at him he just goes in to a shell. As I said of course he will land counter punches from time to time. But often they arent effective at all. Because he doesnt delivers them properly. Most of the time they are just arm punches.
But you have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@bballchump11 looking forward to watching Spence properly mate, I know you mentioned him to ne before and I've seen bits but it will be good to see him in action in a good fight :good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I was discussing this earlier with my friend, but when I envision this fight and picture how both can win, for Porter to win, he needs to be himself and put on performances like he did vs Alexander. For Broner to win, he has to show me something completely new and things we haven't seen before. Maybe working with Mayweather and Nate Jones will show that transformation, but do you want to bet on that?
> 
> And are people expecting Broner to outbox Porter from the outside? He can't dictate the distance imo. I'm wondering whether or not he'll be able to get the better in the pocket


We shall see, but as you know I've never been impressed with Porter. A lot of heart very little skill and in ring iq to adjust.
In the crudest form I see Porter as a DeMarco type, a wild pressure guy with one track, he has a little bit of trickery that he will show early once that is shown he will be back to what he always is and I think Broner will not only pop him coming in, but mid rounds will start to walk him down and bang the body. Porter hates being walked down and can't really function well when its done to him, hasn't been able to adjust that flaw since the Jordan fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I think if Paulie says that Broner rarely throws counter punches we can say that it is true. I mean he fought him.
> My point is that Broner isnt a world class counter puncher. You seem to think that he is. So we agree to disagree.
> In my opinion Broner counters way too rarely. He tends to more to shell up instead of countering. Thats why he basically loses rounds. People throw punches at him he just goes in to a shell. As I said of course he will land counter punches from time to time. But often they arent effective at all. Because he doesnt delivers them properly. Most of the time they are just arm punches.
> But you have your opinion and I have mine.


naw I'll decide to use my own eyes and I saw Broner countering Paulie. Maybe not early on, but once he got into his groove. And we're not disagreeing much anyways. We both think that he should counter more, but I'm saying that when he does, he's very effective



JamieC said:


> @bballchump11 looking forward to watching Spence properly mate, I know you mentioned him to ne before and I've seen bits but it will be good to see him in action in a good fight :good


if this is your first time watching him live, then you're in a for a treat. For him to impress. he has to dominate, but I feel pressure hoping that he performs to standard :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> We shall see, but as you know I've never been impressed with Porter. A lot of heart very little skill and in ring iq to adjust.
> In the crudest form I see Porter as a DeMarco type, a wild pressure guy with one track, he has a little bit of trickery that he will show early once that is shown he will be back to what he always is and I think Broner will not only pop him coming in, but mid rounds will start to walk him down and bang the body. Porter hates being walked down and can't really function well when its done to him, hasn't been able to adjust that flaw since the Jordan fight.


yeah I know how you feel and I felt the same before Alexander. I think his athleticism is just so good, it can overcome a lot of his technical deficiencies when he's looking to swarm his opponent. That was also the first fight he had with Victor Conte. I think that physicality will come into play because I think Broner's gameplan is to tie Porter up, but I predict he'll have a hard time doing it. Maidana did a good job at powering through the clinches










and Porter should be able to do the same imo. I don't think Broner is as strong as Brook










Broner can do 2 things imo. Either counter Porter coming in and then possibly tie up or get out at an angle like Floyd did vs Manny. Or stand his ground, get behind that shoulder roll and look to counter Porter's wild aggression


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> naw I'll decide to use my own eyes and I saw Broner countering Paulie. Maybe not early on, but once he got into his groove. And we're not disagreeing much anyways. We both think that he should counter more, but I'm saying that when he does, he's very effective
> 
> if this is your first time watching him live, then you're in a for a treat. For him to impress. he has to dominate, but I feel pressure hoping that he performs to standard :yep


I know you're a good judge so I will cut him some slack if hes not A* as I've seen bits of him and liked it, but this is a chance for him to put a marker down against a live opponent so it's interesting. Welter seems to be one of those divisions thats stuck in traffic, no-ones making fights as the top of the division dictates to the rest who they fight. Even Brook with a belt has to wait for Floyd and Pacquiao and no-one will fight him and leave the queue for those fights. So I don't mind Spence moving slowly but it would be good if they could get Bundu or someone next, that would be a good step up


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I know you're a good judge so I will cut him some slack if hes not A* as I've seen bits of him and liked it, but this is a chance for him to put a marker down against a live opponent so it's interesting. Welter seems to be one of those divisions thats stuck in traffic, no-ones making fights as the top of the division dictates to the rest who they fight. Even Brook with a belt has to wait for Floyd and Pacquiao and no-one will fight him and leave the queue for those fights. So I don't mind Spence moving slowly but it would be good if they could get Bundu or someone next, that would be a good step up


Bundu, Soto Karass, Josesito Lopez, Berto, these would all be good step ups for spence.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I know how you feel and I felt the same before Alexander. I think his athleticism is just so good, it can overcome a lot of his technical deficiencies when he's looking to swarm his opponent. That was also the first fight he had with Victor Conte. I think that physicality will come into play because I think Broner's gameplan is to tie Porter up, but I predict he'll have a hard time doing it. Maidana did a good job at powering through the clinches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are underrating Broner's strength.
Porter is strong, but again say what you want about him in the Maidana fight by the end Broner was walking Maidana back.
I personally don't like to see Broner clench, Porter is so wide that he will smother himself and his work while also leaving himself open.
I think Broner would be much better doing both options you listed, starting off pot shotting Porter and moving and making him go through the jab and lead to try to get inside, second half, stand and plant and start digging hard to Porter's body.

I can't wait though, this is going to be a excellent fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Bundu, Soto Karass, Josesito Lopez, Berto, these would all be good step ups for spence.


Yes! And he's planning on fighting 2 more times this year :yep


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Media session today. Can't wait for this.


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looking at his last fight, Porter is still a bit sloppy and inaccurate when he wings shots, but he bobs and weaves more to get inside and that's a good look. Don't like how he leaves himself open after throwing but even though Broner counters with the straight right and left hook, it's not usually after a guy is done punching and steps out. The right still lands clean tho when his opponent comes forward. Porter does a bit of counter-punching himself. The body work is really going to be key.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

canucks9314 said:


>


Woah, nice find. I find it odd Broner was southpaw there.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Woah, nice find. I find it odd Broner was southpaw there.


He was helping him prepare for Ray Robinson back in 2010.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> He was helping him prepare for Ray Robinson back in 2010.


Thanks. Didn't even know that was something Broner was comfortable doing.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Thanks. Didn't even know that was something Broner was comfortable doing.


I was too. But Broner used to fight on Porter's undercard back then and idolised him, well according to Kenny that is.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611421375933186048
As for Broner...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/611424755023908864


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah look at that pic i posted. If we take Floyd as the control as being about 150 lbs then it would seem to the naked eye that Broner is bigger than that. If he misses weight....smdh


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...n-broner-for-refusing-to-discuss-catch-weight

Seems like there's a 154 lbs rehydration clause.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

canucks9314 said:


> Media session today. Can't wait for this.


Broner looks like a fan posing for a picture with three fighters.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

canucks9314 said:


>


Why is Broner boxing in southpaw stance?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...n-broner-for-refusing-to-discuss-catch-weight
> 
> Seems like there's a 154 lbs rehydration clause.


That boy is coming in drained, no doubt... expect a good chance broner koing this dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't like Porter crying about the weight when he agreed to it before hand and went into it all this week claiming it was no big deal.
This is some Chad Dawson bullshit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

canucks9314 said:


>


Porter is a busier version of the same damn thing.
If only his dad put the ego aside and got his son with a real trainer when he was younger.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...n-broner-for-refusing-to-discuss-catch-weight
> 
> Seems like there's a 154 lbs rehydration clause.


I dont see Porter making it while going down to 144


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/4EnaJzrWQo/

Broner working out hard in Vegas


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

@quincy k

You hearing this shit bro, 154 rehydration clause. That boy getting kod Chad Dawson style jabs and everything.. Lol

I'm hearing porter usually rehydrate to 158-160 so that should have him feeling a little light and drained compared to what he normally is at.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I know you're a good judge so I will cut him some slack if hes not A* as I've seen bits of him and liked it, but this is a chance for him to put a marker down against a live opponent so it's interesting. Welter seems to be one of those divisions thats stuck in traffic, no-ones making fights as the top of the division dictates to the rest who they fight. Even Brook with a belt has to wait for Floyd and Pacquiao and no-one will fight him and leave the queue for those fights. So I don't mind Spence moving slowly but it would be good if they could get Bundu or someone next, that would be a good step up


thanks man :good and from what I've heard, I think he's about 2-3 fights away from a title shot. Mayweather said he'd like to see him fight Keith Thurman next, but that's too quick :smile



Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think you are underrating Broner's strength.
> Porter is strong, but again say what you want about him in the Maidana fight by the end Broner was walking Maidana back.
> I personally don't like to see Broner clench, Porter is so wide that he will smother himself and his work while also leaving himself open.
> I think Broner would be much better doing both options you listed, starting off pot shotting Porter and moving and making him go through the jab and lead to try to get inside, second half, stand and plant and start digging hard to Porter's body.
> ...


You could be right, Broner is pretty strong in his own right and he looked stronger against Maidana than Mayweather did.

and I'm with you. i think the gameplan is to tie Porter up and clench him. I believe he should just get behind his shoulder and counter the hell out of him. That uppercut needs to be his main weapon. This fight is great, we need more matchups like this.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> @*quincy k*
> 
> You hearing this shit bro, 154 rehydration clause. That boy getting kod Chad Dawson style jabs and everything.. Lol
> 
> I'm hearing porter usually rehydrate to 158-160 so that should have him feeling a little light and drained compared to what he normally is at.


they claim that shawn never rehydrates over ten pounds on fight night so it should not be a problem.

http://www.boxingscene.com/porters-trainer-brushes-off-weight-concerns-broner--91431

porter already weighed in and fought at 144 for ten rounds four years ago so im sure that they are pretty confident shawn is not going to be drained but who knows


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Julio Cesar Chavez weighed in and fought at 154 for 10 rounds 6 years ago so Im sure that they are pretty confident Chavez is not going to be drained but who knows.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Julio Cesar Chavez weighed in and fought at 154 for 10 rounds 6 years ago so Im sure that they are pretty confident Chavez is not going to be drained but who knows.


chavez was also busted for using diuretics six years ago trying to make 160

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4716150


​
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?67079-Walters-vs-Marriaga

_*Walters should not be allowed to fight right now.
He's way too drained, this is just dangerous.

I hope he passes out before the fight so they have to cancel it.
Passing out is still a lot healthier than going in the ring in a condition like that.*_

you really know nothing about weigh cutting and should not be commenting on it.

seriously, you have by far the worst post regarding the nicholas walters/miguel marriaga fight

just horrible​


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

@*dyna*

you really should do a lot less posting and a lot more listening. your weight-cutting and draining theories shows just how little you follow combat sports

​​


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> @*dyna*
> you really should do a lot less posting and a lot more listening. your weight-cutting and draining theories shows just how little you follow combat sports
> ​


You don't think Walters was at risk?
And his tucked in belly did give an impression he was more drained than he really was.

It is a fact that big weight cutters are more at risk than non-weight cutters.
Besides it's also cheating and effectively making weight classes useless besides being smoke and mirrors.
http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/450470/CSAC-Head-Weight-cutting-biggest-danger-in-MMA/

THE DANGERS OF CUTTING WEIGHT AND DEHYDRATING

Unhealthy and dangerous weight loss practices continue to be a serious problem in combat sports. One recent study found that 39% of MMA fighters were entering competition in a dehydrated state. Heat illness and death in athletes have already happened in the sports of wrestling and MMA.

Itâ€™s been shown that excessive weight loss, rapid weight loss, and repeated cycling of weight gain/loss causes decreased performance, hormonal imbalance, decreased nutrition, and increased injury risk. Other life-threatening problems associated with improper weight loss and dehydration include:
â€¢Decreased Muscle Strength and Endurance: Decreased blood flow to muscles makes them work less well.
â€¢Decreased Heart and Cardiovascular Function: The heart works harder and less efficiently.
â€¢Reduced Energy Utilization, Nutrient Exchange and Acidosis: With decreased blood flow to tissues nutrients donâ€™t get delivered, and the bodyâ€™s waste products do not get
removed as well. A buildup of acid occurs which ch anges cellsâ€™ functions in the body.
â€¢Heat Illness: This takes on four forms: heat cramps, heat syncope (loss of consciousness), heat exhaustion, and heat stroke (which may be fatal). Dehydration results in decreased blood flow to skin and muscles. This is followed by decreased ability to regulate body temperature. The ability to sweat becomes impaired and core body temperature can rise. This increases the threat of all of these to poorly hydrated athletes doing strenuous workouts.
â€¢Decreased Kidney Function: Dehydration leads to decreased kidney blood flow and decreased kidney function. This contributes to the problems listed in the points here, in addition to decreased urine output, concentrated urine, and leakage of protein into the urine. (It is not known if these changes can result in permanent kidney damage.)
â€¢Electrolyte Problems: Decreased kidney function results in imbalances of electrolytes such as unhealthy increases in potassium and sodium.
â€¢Mood Swings and Mental Changes: All of the above contribute to increased mood swings, poor concentration and focus, disorientation and other mental changes.
â€¢Eye Trouble: Dehydration can cause blurred vision and dry eyes.
â€¢Increased Risk of Brain Injury: There are likely increased risks of brain bleeding and concussion.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmm... little surprised they didn't make this fight in-state showdown in Ohio.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Hmm... little surprised they didn't make this fight in-state showdown in Ohio.


It wouldn't sell.

I might try and make the fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> It wouldn't sell.
> 
> I might try and make the fight


Broner sold out Cincinatti last time he was there, so its clear you are wrong.
Broner pulls in fans


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, I saw the presser. Broner looks absolutely fucking huge! What was the point of the catchweight? I'm not even sure Broner is going to fucking respect that rehydration clause. Guy looked bigger than Porter.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck, I saw the presser. Broner looks absolutely fucking huge! What was the point of the catchweight? I'm not even sure Broner is going to fucking respect that rehydration clause. Guy looked bigger than Porter.


Hmmmm to drain him and get an advantage, pac did it cotto, Mayweather did it canelo, Cotto did to geale, it's just an extra handicap to guarantee that win.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Still kind of imitating Floyd's phrases lol.

Not good to hear Broner complaining about being a B-Side and being announced to speak first, that sense of entitlement bit him in the ass already.

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-annoyed-broner-tells-ellerbe-im-no-b-side--92500


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner sold out Cincinatti last time he was there, so its clear you are wrong.
> Broner pulls in fans


Lemme backtrack

It wouldn't sell more than it would in Vegas.

As much as Broner is a douche, I do like watching him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Still kind of imitating Floyd's phrases lol.
> 
> Not good to hear Broner complaining about being a B-Side and being announced to speak first, that sense of entitlement bit him in the ass already.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/video-annoyed-broner-tells-ellerbe-im-no-b-side--92500


I don't think you know what sense of entitlement means connotatively. It usually refers to an undeserved sense of expectation. Broner's demands and expectations are undeserved. As a boxer in the game today he is arguably a top 5 public figure. He has ratings as high as Canelo the only thing he hasn't had yet is PPV fights, but in terms of mindshare, public interest, he is up there with Canelo and Cotto, and a bit higher than GGG, Ward, and Kovalev. So he and his management should be using everything they have to make sure he gets as most money and he has everything in his favor for cards he carries, because he is the monetary draw.



DobyZhee said:


> Lemme backtrack
> 
> It wouldn't sell more than it would in Vegas.
> 
> As much as Broner is a douche, I do like watching him


It probably would sell more than in Vegas, but they wouldn't get as much as a site fee in Ohio as they would in Vegas, which is how Haymon gets the money he gets for his fighters. But then again there is a casino in Clevland so maybe that casino could have provided a site fee close to the Vegas number, to get people in the door. That said I think its clear Mayweather and Haymon have a deal with MGM to throw things back their way.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't think you know what sense of entitlement means connotatively. It usually refers to an undeserved sense of expectation. Broner's demands and expectations are undeserved. As a boxer in the game today he is arguably a top 5 public figure. He has ratings as high as Canelo the only thing he hasn't had yet is PPV fights, but in terms of mindshare, public interest, he is up there with Canelo and Cotto, and a bit higher than GGG, Ward, and Kovalev. So he and his management should be using everything they have to make sure he gets as most money and he has everything in his favor for cards he carries, because he is the monetary draw.


I know what it means. Sure, he's a draw, but getting _that_ butthurt at being announced first at a press conference against an opponent more proven than he is indicates an inflated sense of self-worth.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I know what it means. Sure, he's a draw, but getting _that_ butthurt at being announced first at a press conference against an opponent more proven than he is indicates an inflated sense of self-worth.


Porter isn't more proven, imo.
2nd Broner and most boxers pre fight take slight at all real and perceived slights and as the custom he should have been called to speak last..
3rd there are plenty of people in the boxing game who have an inflated sense of self worth, Khan being the biggest off the top of my head, Broner doesn't. He is a legit superstar in the sport, and honestly AB was just putting on a show pre fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> You don't think Walters was at risk?
> And his tucked in belly did give an impression he was more drained than he really was.
> 
> It is a fact that big weight cutters are more at risk than non-weight cutters.
> ...


did i ever say walters, or anyone that cuts a lot of weight, is not at any risk?

i have only pointed out that we will not know if the extra two and a half pounds are going to affect porter, a person not known for being an extreme weight cutter and having problems making 147, until the fight and also pointing out that he had experience fighting at that weight four years ago.

you then made some bizarre reference to a 154 chavez who has since failed to make 168 and has been suspended for a weight-cutting duiretic. two entirely different scenarios

porter was able to throw 625 punches against brook at a 25 percent connect percentage. my guess is that hes not going to be drained and should be able to do the same against broner.

am i betting on it?

no. because i just dont know

was i pretty sure that the three pound catch weight was not going to affect andrzej fonfara when he fought julio caesar chavez jr?


Andrzej Fonfara @ +300
$250.00 Single24/03/2015 16:20:09250.001,000.00 Andrzej Fonfara @ +350
$250.00 Single23/03/2015 09:06:11250.001,125.00Andrzej Fonfara @ +350
$500.00 Single23/03/2015 09:04:23500.002,250.00


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@quincy k
JCC Jr is shit, I've never rated him highly.
Shit stamina and couldn't even dent Vera.
Also Junior was probably more drained than Fonfara, guy has no discipline at all.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


that figures that he would go with Broner. lets keep that guy out of serious boxing discussion


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

31 - 19 in Porter's favor on this site.
Now if Broner wins, I can't wait to see how many of the 31 claim they knew he was going to win because Porter was drained.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

broner's trash. i hope he loses.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Greetings from Japan, fllas. Should be a good night of boxing.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This dude is bonna get knocked the fuck out. Surely Spence could have had a better opponent.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Greetings from Japan, fllas. Should be a good night of boxing.


what r u gay? fuck u, loser.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> what r u gay? fuck u, loser.


WT?!:rofl Eat a dick, sir. I'm in the wrong thread, so I shall fuck off.


----------



## carlos (Jun 3, 2013)

No rbr thread?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

CAn't get mad.
I was wrong and Broner fought a stupid fight.
Congrats to Porter but him and Broner are on their way down.
Guess Adrien just too stingy with the punches in big fights.
I don't understand it but it is what it is.

I'm still on his bandwagon though, dude never quits and will fight anyone.
he is my boy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 31 - 19 in Porter's favor on this site.
> Now if Broner wins, I can't wait to see how many of the 31 claim they knew he was going to win because Porter was drained.


Right on the money. They were trying to drain Porter and Broner still lost. Ass Beaten once again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> CAn't get mad.
> I was wrong and Broner fought a stupid fight.
> Congrats to Porter but him and Broner are on their way down.
> Guess Adrien just too stingy with the punches in big fights.
> ...


Post your scorecard


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

You know what, Broner is still a douchebag win or lose so a loss won't ever humble him.

He'll ride his heel role into another payday.

He lost twice, doesn't mean he's finished. Ask Zab Judah


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

One of those fights where i come out thinking less of both guys. Errol Spence was probably the best WW fighting today.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

canucks9314 said:


> One of those fights where i come out thinking less of both guys. Errol Spence was probably the best WW fighting today.


Probably? Spence was without a doubt the best Welterweight fighting tonight. Kid is the real deal.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I liked when the camera zoomed in on Mayweather with a worried look on his face. Once he notices the camera, he starts to smile. It was fucking hilarious.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> You know what, Broner is still a douchebag win or lose so a loss won't ever humble him.
> 
> He'll ride his heel role into another payday.
> 
> He lost twice, doesn't mean he's finished. Ask Zab Judah


He is basically done. He can't beat Lucas or Postol. He is too fat to go to 135.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> He is basically done. He can't beat Lucas or Postol. He is too fat to go to 135.


He's not done. He didn't get knocked out. He didn't fade. He just did some boneheaded moves.

He still knocked Porter on his ass with a beautiful hook.

If anything, Broner is more game.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> He's not done. He didn't get knocked out. He didn't fade. He just did some boneheaded moves.
> 
> He still knocked Porter on his ass with a beautiful hook.
> 
> If anything, Broner is more game.


You are right, he almost made a lot of people eat their words and shook porter up. Broner got talent but he doesn't have the discipline and fighting Lucas or Postol next will send him to gatekeeper status and a long walk home and again he doesn't seem the dedicated type.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner beats everybody at 140


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner beats everybody at 140


Not with his low output, he gets a Maidana style beating from Lucas at 140, perhaps even a KO loss as Lucas is a better finisher.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner beats everybody at 140


:rofl

Mattyhsse fucking mauls him and Crawford boxes circles around him. Shit, Victor Postal would probably beat him too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mattyhsse fucking mauls him and Crawford boxes circles around him. Shit, Victor Postal would probably beat him too.


No probably about it. Viktor Postal beats him, easily.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No probably about it. Viktor Postal beats him, easily.


Yeah no shit. Against Crawford he literally won't win a single round and I think Lucas could take him out. He doesn't have a Provo level chin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Not with his low output, he gets a Maidana style beating from Lucas at 140, perhaps even a KO loss as Lucas is a better finisher.





Brickfists said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mattyhsse fucking mauls him and Crawford boxes circles around him. Shit, Victor Postal would probably beat him too.


lol those first 2 tequila shots must have hit me. I forgot I even posted that


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner beats everybody at 140


No.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

Happy Fathers Day to Shawn Porter and Marcos Maidana


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

Jimbob said:


> Happy Fathers Day to Shawn Porter and Marcos Maidana


atsch:rofl:rofl:rofl their adopted son!! you should have added K Porter in the background as the grandpa


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jimbob said:


> Happy Fathers Day to Shawn Porter and Marcos Maidana


:rofl


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Jimbob said:


> Happy Fathers Day to Shawn Porter and Marcos Maidana


:rofl

Broner is not worried since his kids have great grandparents


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Jimbob said:


> Happy Fathers Day to Shawn Porter and Marcos Maidana


HAHAHA!!! :rofl


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner beats Lucas


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats to Porter. Good performance. I was definitely underrating him after Brook. As for Broner, what I will say for him is that he never looked in trouble but he just looked fucking complacent. He should put more dedication in and stick at 140.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and I'm with you. i think the gameplan is to tie Porter up and clench him. I believe he should just get behind his shoulder and counter the hell out of him. That uppercut needs to be his main weapon. This fight is great, we need more matchups like this.





bballchump11 said:


> lol Mayweather 120-108
> 
> And this is very significant. Weeks has a very relaxed reffing style. Will he allow Broner to hold too much without taking a point away and push Porter with his forearms? Or will he be too slow to break the clinches and allow Porter to swing away in the clinches?
> 
> ...





bballchump11 said:


> Spence will steal the show :deal





bballchump11 said:


> I was discussing this earlier with my friend, but when I envision this fight and picture how both can win, for Porter to win, he needs to be himself and put on performances like he did vs Alexander. For Broner to win, he has to show me something completely new and things we haven't seen before. Maybe working with Mayweather and Nate Jones will show that transformation, but do you want to bet on that?
> 
> And are people expecting Broner to outbox Porter from the outside? He can't dictate the distance imo. I'm wondering whether or not he'll be able to get the better in the pocket





bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's what he has to do and what he's planning, but I don't think anybody truly believes that Broner can stick his jab and box like he did vs Molina against Porter. Porter would rush forward with his quicker feet and strength and get to Broner. Now the question is whether Broner can counter well enough in mid and close range for me. Those counters must be hard and accurate also. Broner can't go into his shell. When Porter throws a looping shot, Broner needs to have a quicker counter ready down the middle.
> 
> When you fight flatfooted vs Porter, it's suicide, but I don't see Broner being capable of competing against him any other way.
> 
> ...


I got this pretty damn accurate


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter won exactly as I thought, but i didnt expect Broner to come back like that in the last round. Huge props to him, but besides that round he largely got outclassed.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

What happen to Broner's power? How did it just disappear like that?

If Broner carried his power to 147, he could've done the same thing he did at 135, but it didn't.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What happen to Broner's power? How did it just disappear like that?
> 
> If Broner carried his power to 147, he could've done the same thing he did at 135, but it didn't.


Thats what happens with weight drainers when they move up. And if you really look at how Broner throws his punches now its no wonder that he isnt stopping anybody. Technically he is pretty sloppy because often he throws arm punches. Sure it looks flashy but they arent effective. At times he will throw great punches but just very rarely.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Thats what happens with weight drainers when they move up. And if you really look at how Broner throws his punches now its no wonder that he isnt stopping anybody. Technically he is pretty sloppy because often he throws arm punches. Sure it looks flashy but they arent effective. At times he will throw great punches but just very rarely.


Yeah, I'll have to go back and review Broner's technique when throwing punches at some point...

His power just straight up disappeared


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I got this pretty damn accurate


You did! well done.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> gotta pick against AB this time. im going with my gut like i should have did with the maidana fight . Broners matchmaking sucks hes either fighting dudes that hes not ready for or guys that he beats easy. hes not connecting the dots. he was on a good path up until after the Demarco fight when he started weight jumping. after the Maidana loss it seems he was back on the right path after beating taylor and molina now hes overstepping again with Porter. he should be fighting guys in his division. oh well, if AB wins then he's alot better than i thought. AB gives a competitive fight but gets outworked..


pretty much...


----------

